# Getting married in Cyprus.



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I did post about a month ago and then lost my log in details! 

My last post was quite in-depth and I wasn't very clear (sorry for anyone who read it!) so I am breaking it down now and would really appreciate any help anyone can offer. I called the Cyprus Embassy in London for advice but they just said to look online.

I am British, currently based in the UK and do not require a Visa to visit Cyrpus, my partner is Egyptian, has never left Egypt but has a passport and he DOES require a Visa to visit Cyprus.

We would like to visit Cyprus for a holiday and get married at the same time. 

As I mentioned in my previous post, ultimately we would like to re-locate to Cyprus, but I will ask those questions (minus rent - thanks for the advice, everyone!) at a later date. 

As much as we want to get married, there is no point asking about marriage procedures if my partner is refused the visitor visa, so I have a couple of questions please:

Most importantly, *if my partner provides everything on the checklist sheet for his visit, is there a significant risk of the visit Visa being refused? * 

Does my partner put "holiday" or "getting married" or "holiday/ marriage" as the reason for visit on the application form?

I will be the one booking the stay, I want to book a villa that is self catering in the area we are thinking of moving to, so I will be the one who receives email confirmation - can I forward this on to my partner as proof of accommodation for the stay for the Visa application or does he have to book a hotel? The Visa form says "faxed confirmation of stay from hotel manager" - can this be as I just said, email confirmation forwarded on from me or does he have to book a hotel and get faxed confirmation somehow?

He will get a letter from his employer confirming holiday and has payslips and bank statements etc, so that is all fine. He also has evidence of enough money to support himself for the week stay. 

I have found some various insurance companies for travel insurance for him, does he need to evidence having paid for this before the Visa application is processed or once approved? 

There is something about a £200 bond for visitors from Egypt, does anyone know how this works? 

I know it's quite a long one again - sorry. I really would appreciate any help at all. 

Have a nice day


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know if this is exactly how it works for Cyprus, but I do know that if you are going to the US or UK with the intent to marry, you are SUPPOSED to have a fiance / marriage visa.

That being said, unofficially, you can enter as a tourist, and then get married and apply for a change of status, but there is a chance of course of this being denied, especially if its shown that you entered as a tourist with the intent of getting married.

This is how it is for the UK and USA, but I am not sure if Cyprus is the same, though it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I don't know if this is exactly how it works for Cyprus, but I do know that if you are going to the US or UK with the intent to marry, you are SUPPOSED to have a fiance / marriage visa.
> 
> That being said, unofficially, you can enter as a tourist, and then get married and apply for a change of status, but there is a chance of course of this being denied, especially if its shown that you entered as a tourist with the intent of getting married.
> 
> This is how it is for the UK and USA, but I am not sure if Cyprus is the same, though it wouldn't surprise me.


Hi Zach,

Thanks for responding. I'm very familiar with UK Fiancé Visa requirements and Cyprus is not the same. Part of the reason so many people get married from all over the world in Cyprus is that it is relatively straightforward - at least that is the claim of the Embassy of Cyprus on its website!

Marriage can be arranged within a couple of days of arrival for a fee and the Embassy site guidance states that it is not necessary to arrange anything prior to arrival and this is why so many people get married whilst on holiday - Cyprus makes it easy rather than trying to prevent marriage (with correct documentation of course). 

I have a relatively clear, only slightly fuzzy understanding of how civil marriage works, but none of that will matter if my partner's visit visa is refused - which is why I'm asking what we should put as the reason for visit so that it is clear and honest. 

It sounds like you are settling in well!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds like you've already done most of your research then. Glad its easier in Cyprus


----------



## TurtleFish (Jul 20, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Sounds like you've already done most of your research then. Glad its easier in Cyprus


I have been researching a lot! But I still have the questions I asked originally - like what should the "reason for visit" be on the application form. If anyone can advise, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

TurtleFish said:


> ...my partner is Egyptian, has never left Egypt...
> ...As I mentioned in my previous post, ultimately we would like to re-locate to Cyprus, but I will ask those questions


The first thing to be aware of is that Cyprus Immigration are very, very tough when it comes to immigration and settlement of 3rd country nationals (Non EU Citizens), and the Immigration department are like a law unto themselves. There is a huge list of horror stories where cases have even been taken all the way up to the supreme court, with the court judgements simply ignored by the dept. They have now, after many years, and harsh criticism from the EU, as well as Amnesty Intl. replaced the Dept. head, but nothing much has changed.

We were recently paid a visit by immigration, AFTER my wife had obtained her pink slip, to prove that we were "properly" married. Due to the real in-depth nature of the investigation, and the initially heavy-handed manner in which they started the investigation, I sincerely though one of our competitors with connections at the department were doing a number on us. Fortunately we have a good lawyer, that also happened to be mates with the officer in charge of the investigation, so the investigation quickly de-escalated into a simple box-ticking exercise. I learned from our lawyer that this was pretty much routine. 

Expect to have to prove that you have lived together for a significant amount of time (we had to show 7 years' worth of photo's, and explain in-depth how we got to know each other, etc) and that you have a "proper" relationship. Even so, there are cases of families having lived here for 10 years or more, with kids and everything, where it was still deemed to be a "sham" marriage, and the 3rd country nationals thrown into "immigration detention centers" ready for deportation. 

Be really careful with your choices, educate yourself, and if I were you, go have a chat with immigration *before * you chose to get married here and settle down here. 

Also see Search | Cyprus Mail and KISA » Civil Registry and Migration Department

The best of luck to you...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn Martijn - now you're making me paranoid!! My fiance is coming over in October from the states, she is just finishing her final exams at university before coming. We're planning to be married within a couple months of her arrival and your post has honestly gotten me worried now


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> The first thing to be aware of is that Cyprus Immigration are very, very tough when it comes to immigration and settlement of 3rd country nationals (Non EU Citizens), and the Immigration department are like a law unto themselves. There is a huge list of horror stories where cases have even been taken all the way up to the supreme court, with the court judgements simply ignored by the dept. They have now, after many years, and harsh criticism from the EU, as well as Amnesty Intl. replaced the Dept. head, but nothing much has changed.
> 
> We were recently paid a visit by immigration, AFTER my wife had obtained her pink slip, to prove that we were "properly" married. Due to the real in-depth nature of the investigation, and the initially heavy-handed manner in which they started the investigation, I sincerely though one of our competitors with connections at the department were doing a number on us. Fortunately we have a good lawyer, that also happened to be mates with the officer in charge of the investigation, so the investigation quickly de-escalated into a simple box-ticking exercise. I learned from our lawyer that this was pretty much routine.
> 
> ...


Sorry but to me this post sound like the writer has got to much sun or something. Because most of it is just crap.

First of all, she only ask for advice about a Visa for her fiance' to get married here, not a permission to stay.

Second, I don't believe the horror story. I help people all the time(without fee) with the residence permit, where one part is non-EU. It is a very straight forward procedure.

If the EU citizen part has the right to stay in Cyprus, the spouse only have to show 

"
1. a valid passport
2. your registration certificate as an EU national or any other proof of your residence in the country
3. proof of the family relationship with you (such as a marriage or birth certificate) translated into English or Greek and with apostille"

Many times they demand a health insurance also for the spouse, but if the EU citizen has the right to public healthcare in Cyprus, the spouse can be a dependent. 

Nothing else. And no investigations

Remember that your spouse has an automatic right to stay with you, has nothing to do with a document even if it makes things easier.

All Residence cards are handled in Nicosia, the district immigration offices only collect the papers and send them on.

If they object to this, contact SOLVIT in your home country and they will solve it for free.

Don't believe all stories. In the beginning Cyprus made many mistakes, now it is very straight forward. If some individual decide to make trouble, SOLVIT will sort it out


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Anders,

With all due respect, this is a serious problem here in Cyprus:


Our View: Immigration department appears to be accountable to no one | Cyprus Mail
Lawyer says immigration wonâ€™t hand over clientâ€™s documents | Cyprus Mail
Supreme Court reprimands immigration over deportation order | Cyprus Mail
Immigration may file appeal against Supreme Court | Cyprus Mail
Shiakalli rejects violating deportation procedures | Cyprus Mail
Our View: Making it up as they go along | Cyprus Mail
â€˜Not allowed to marry and leave the islandâ€™ | Cyprus Mail
â€˜Due processâ€™ thrown out the window as one more deported | Cyprus Mail
Ombudswoman calls for womanâ€™s release from detention centre | Cyprus Mail
Amnesty: â€˜ruthless and chillingâ€™ lack of compassion towards migrants | Cyprus Mail

The list can go and on. The last link contains the following quote from the Amnesty Intl Report:


> In at least two cases, women detained were forcibly separated from their young children. One was a baby just 19 months old, the other aged three. The children were handed over to social services.
> 
> Both women said the separation had had devastating effects on their children. One described how her son would not stop crying, had dark circles below his eyes and how she had difficulties feeding him. The other described how her son would not speak or smile during the little time she could spend with him, when he was brought for visits. *The women had been resident in Cyprus for many years and were married to EU citizens; their children were also EU citizens.*


As for the original post, she said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post, ultimately we would like to re-locate to Cyprus


I am not one to create drama or horror stories where there isn't one, however, following the news and my personal experience led me to my understanding of the system here. The Immigration Department are pretty ruthless. Not the Ombuds(wo)man, not the Supreme Court, not the EU Courts of Human Rights - none of these organizations have managed to tame the Cyprus Immigration department. 

The fact of the matter is that the overwhelming majority of Cypriots simply do not like "outsiders" to come and live here permanently, and the Government is sensitive to that sentiment. In a place where every single vote really counts, you get these kind of issues and "oversights".

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

> Sorry but to me this post sound like the writer has got to much sun or something. Because most of it is just crap.


I must say that this sort of comment does no one any favours on our forum. We may all disagree with comments other people make, but this is not the way.

For those who remember ...

*I think you're a load of old crap too, Mr Mulligan.*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Martyn has provided ample evidence that something really is rotten in the immigration department and rules EU rules are not always adhered to I think its time to close this thread before it turns into a shambles which resembles some other none to friendly Cyprus forums with arguing and back biting.

The best advice anyone can give in this matter is DO YOUR HOMEWORK. Make sure you have all the papers you need and also make sure you know what the EU laws are in case you have any problems.

Veronica


----------

